# 300mw 808nm Infrared Laser



## Mousetrap (Mar 21, 2010)

Hello all, I have a question. Last October I bought a 300mw Infrared Laser Pointer from an internet company in the UK. Interest has waned since then and I was going to sell it. I created a listing for it on ebay and on the last page right before you click the button "List Your Item", I got this message:

*Attention Seller!*Please note:
Laser devices that exceed 5mW of power from a source beam may not be sold within or imported to the United States without approved FDA variances. For additional information on the regulations governing laser products, please go to the following link:
http://www.fda.gov/cdrh/radhealth/products/lasers.html


So of course I am not going to list it. After speaking with several members there and getting more info, I've about decided that I'll have to keep it. But wanted to check here just to make sure. It was never my intention to do anything illegal or violate any regulations. I know that at one point you could find these lasers on ebay but when I was ready to purchase mine there were none, that should maybe have been a red flag for me but wasn't. On the website where I bought it there is no mention of any laws or regulations, so I'm wondering how they were able to sell to me. I can give you the link to the one I bought if that helps.

Any advise?


----------



## SmurfTacular (Mar 21, 2010)

Mousetrap said:


> Hello all, I have a question. Last October I bought a 300mw Infrared Laser Pointer from an internet company in the UK. Interest has waned since then and I was going to sell it. I created a listing for it on ebay and on the last page right before you click the button "List Your Item", I got this message:
> 
> *Attention Seller!*Please note:
> Laser devices that exceed 5mW of power from a source beam may not be sold within or imported to the United States without approved FDA variances. For additional information on the regulations governing laser products, please go to the following link:
> ...



Its illegal to buy >5mW lasers anywhere and have them shipped to the USA for 99.9% of lasers on the market. Thus eBay banned >5mW lasers from selling them (I assume its illegal to buy >5mW lasers in the UK as well). This law was passed a while ago, i'm not sure exactly when. This is because of the rising amount of dumbass kids that shine lasers at helicopters. Yes eBay banned your listing for a reason. Because its more than 5mW. That's the law, and eBay is a very high profile website and is likely to get sued. So they have really strict rules.

Some websites still sell >5mW lasers and are some how getting away with it. DX used to, but due to a recent lawsuit they stopped all >5mW sales to the USA. Most of these sites will eventually be forced to stop selling >5mW lasers as well.

Just FYI, this is weird, but the FDA regulates food, drugs, and radiation. Technically, lasers emit radiation, so therefor the FDA is in charge of passing all laser related laws. In order for you to legally posses a >5mW laser pointer it has to follow strict FDA laws. Like it has to have a key, a delay switch, an LED lighting up when its on, and a whole bunch of BS. One company that sells 100% legal laser pointers is Wicked Laser, their also wicked expensive. But their legal. I own the 130mW Evolution pro (its actually 180mW).


What made you want to buy an infrared laser?


----------



## Kid9P (Mar 21, 2010)

I believe that the laws changed only a few years ago...
Especially after there were a few incidents of people pointing these
at aircraft :shakehead

They were legal before that in the US.

Someone correct me if I'm wrong.

Ray


----------



## Mousetrap (Mar 21, 2010)

Technically Ebay didn't "ban" my listing... the option to go ahead and list it was still there, but I doubt it would have been up long and I'd say I would have gotten a strike on my account. 

I wanted the infrared because it was the cheapest burning laser I could find. And it was one that I didn't have yet. I guess it's lesson learned.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Mar 22, 2010)

Hear-say, so take this with a grain of salt, but I heard that pointers >5mW are illegal to import or sell. Parts, however, are supposedly legal to sell as long as there is some work that has to be done to get it to actually work. You might want to look into that, see if you could sell it as a kit by disassembling it slightly and then listing it.


----------



## SmurfTacular (Mar 22, 2010)

bshanahan14rulz said:


> Hear-say, so take this with a grain of salt, but I heard that pointers >5mW are illegal to import or sell. Parts, however, are supposedly legal to sell as long as there is some work that has to be done to get it to actually work. You might want to look into that, see if you could sell it as a kit by disassembling it slightly and then listing it.



yes that's legal but I doubt you'd break even by doing that. And there isnt much of a market for people who want to buy a infrared diode. If you want a cheap burner ($35) bestofferbuy.com still sells 200mW 660nm to the USA.


----------



## alpg88 (Mar 22, 2010)

it is illegal to send complete ready to use laser pointers, greater than 5 mw, however laser diode, as parts are fine, i bought many diodes from overseas from few sellers that wont ship laser pointers.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Mar 23, 2010)

Honestly, if I even were intrepid enough to experiment with an invisible laser, I'd just go with a 1W. I don't really care much for burning, though. Sure, it's neat, but there's way more cooler stuff to do with lasers


----------



## 65535 (Apr 9, 2010)

bshanahan14rulz said:


> Honestly, if I even were intrepid enough to experiment with an invisible laser, I'd just go with a 1W. I don't really care much for burning, though. Sure, it's neat, but there's way more cooler stuff to do with lasers



Only 1W huh? That's only 3x more powerful than the op's laser.

BTW what kind of money are you looking to get out of it. Just because it's questionable doesn't mean there isn't interest form a person to person transaction.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Apr 10, 2010)

I replied without rereading the topic >.<

Perhaps there is some sort of laser pointer forums that you can sell it on? Ebay just doesnt want the liability, they are a big company with lots of public eye on them. They can't allow users to sell stuff that is illegal...


----------

